# Gesshin Gama Yakimono @ JKI



## JBroida (Mar 25, 2012)

Many of you are probably familiar with our Gesshin brand, so we thought it would be a good idea to show you where the idea for the name came from. Gesshin Gama is the name of Sara's parents kiln in Yamagata, Japan. Here are some of the kinds of pottery they make. These pieces, along with many others are available in our store at Venice Beach.



































































This series of photos might be in part due to me reconnecting with my sigma 30mm 1.4 lens... finally figured out how to use it well


----------



## Phip (Mar 26, 2012)

Those are stunning, simply stunning.


----------



## Mike Davis (Mar 26, 2012)

I agree, those are quite beautiful!


----------



## Adagimp (Mar 26, 2012)

Awesome looking pottery. Are you shipping any of these pieces or are they for in-store purchase only?


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 26, 2012)

i'd love to have one of those tea pots. great looking pieces!


----------



## JBroida (Mar 26, 2012)

for now, in store only... sorry


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 27, 2012)

Oh man, think of shipping those! :eek2:


----------



## Adagimp (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah you would really have to baby something that delicate. Maybe I can convince my brother to take a roadtrip to Cali.


----------

